# IBS



## Praying4asibling (Jul 7, 2010)

I am on my 2ww et was Friday. Since I have started using the pessaries my ibs has got so bad. I called the clinic and they said I could use buscopan but I seem to be living off the allowed dose daily. Yesterday it got so bad I used the tablets and a warm beanie and was then advised not to use warmth! I am just wondering if there is anything else I can do?? Or have I got to put up with the ibs for the next 2 weeks?? Just feel exhausted as spend most of the night in the bathroom and the pains are getting worse daily.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't think of anything more I'm afraid, but I'll pass you onto our pharmacists who may know of some medication that you could use,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you inserting the cyclogest vaginally or rectally? A switch might help?

If the pain is that bad then you should see the GP to rule out any other problem and get some proper treatment/examination. There are other drugs such as mebeverine and colpermin (peppermint), but the use in potential pregnancy would need to have a proper search done on the risks/benefits of each option in a medicines information department in a hospital. They can then in turn advise your doctor and the doctor can make the decision on what, if anything to prescribe.

Fybogel can be used - I dont know if you normally take this for the IBS.

I see you have had an egg collection this time.
If so then there may be a risk of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome or other surgical complications like internal bleeding or infection which could cause severe pain in the abdomen and diarrhoea. If this is possible you should be scanned for free fluid in the abdomen and checked over by the clinic. If your pain is that bad then maybe you should go to A+E.  In the mean time drink plenty.

Constipation, wind and bloating can occur with cyclogest and if you are pregnant you may have to continue with the progesterone support. Gut symptoms can be quite horrid in early pregnancy - so it is a good idea to get a plan together.

Hope you find an answer and some relief soon.


----------

